# Twiggs County Hunting Club



## Peyton4106 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm showing our club this weekend. 450 acres. 800 per man max of six.  50 percent hardwoods the rest is a make up of power lines, creek bottoms, planted pines, clear cuts, and swamp land. Pin in system in place.  TONS of hogs, deer and lots of bears.  Please call 678-451-7503


----------



## Peyton4106 (Aug 2, 2011)

*need 2 members*

We still need 2 members.  Great quality club with lots of game.


----------



## Peyton4106 (Aug 2, 2011)

*pics added*

Pics added


----------



## gahunter2011 (Aug 2, 2011)

what part of twiggs?


----------



## Peyton4106 (Aug 3, 2011)

near Hwy 96 and the Ocmulgee River


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Pm Sent.


----------



## hilljack13 (Nov 21, 2011)

Got any more info...interested in joining for last few months of the season.


----------



## chevyup80 (Jan 9, 2012)

I talked to you on the phone about a month ago,  You told me to wait till after the 1st to see if any members were gonna get out. So, did any leave and are there any openings now ? I would love to tour the property. call me anytime..  478-957-0525.   tommy.


----------



## smiles1 (Feb 11, 2012)

any m,emberships available?


----------



## rsfdmf (Feb 12, 2012)

memberships available?


----------



## ttwodog (Feb 22, 2012)

Where at in Twiggs Co, north or South of 96?  Very Interested used to hunt the Asams Park area of Twiggs.


----------

